# MB/RAM overclock



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has overclocked this MB(GA-P43-ES3G) and this 
RAM(G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ)? I'm running the ram at stock settings now. 


Specs:
OS Win7 64b
CPU Intel E8400
PSU Corsair 650TX
MB Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G 
Graphics EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked
Case Cooler Master HAF 912
CPU Fan COOLER MASTER Hyper TX3 RR-910-HTX3-G1 2 X 92MM Fans


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That hardware should OC without problems. Have you attempted any OC?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

